# Feeding 3 month old, 30lb puppy.



## ToppDogg81

Hello,

I currently feeding my GSD 1 1/2 cups of food 3 times a day. At 6-7am, 12pm and 5pm. Feeding her Purina Pro Plan Puppy LBF. She finishes the food fast. 

Am I feeding her enough???

I've gotten different answers on feeding her, some say to let a puppy eat as much as they want, while others say to limit her food to two feedings.


Thanks in advance.

Also, any recommendations for training treats?


----------



## Stephanie17s

I would strongly consider another food. Purina, and many other "grocery store" brands are made up of mostly filler. This leaves the dogs body craving nutrition, so more food must be fed. For example, a friend was having to feed her 50 pound coonhound mix 5-6 cups a day. She switched to Chicken Soup brand, and feeds 3 cups a day. So, while the better brand may be more expensive, you are feeding less. The price really evens out.

Does she look fat/thin? If she's thin, feed a little more (1/2 cup), or take away 1/2 cup a day if she's heavy. Do not let her eat as much as she wants, she will eat WAY too much.

I feed two servings, but 3 a day is ok as well. I use Wellness rewards puppy treats. They are really soft, so I break them into 3 or 4 tiny tidbits to make them last longer


----------



## Stephanie17s

You can go to http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com. Go to the reviews section, and you will probably be very surprised. Most recommend a food that's 4, 5, or 6 stars.


----------



## BlackGSD

That sounds like a LOT of food. The "recommended" amount is 1 1/3 cups a DAY. (Which really doesn't sound like enough) 

Can you post a picture of her standing up so we can see how her weight is for her build?

Free feeding really isn't recommended as a LOT of puppies/dogs will eat themselves silly. The majority of free fed dogs are over weight.

3 meals a day is good for a baby puppy if you are able to do it. (Which you obviously are.)

(I agree with the above poster about finding a better food.)


----------



## windwalker718

Solid Gold Wolf cub recommends for 3-5 months 30lbs -40 that pups be fed 4 1/3 – 5 1/3 

I'm feeding Gold Seal Wolfcub to Ikon (3.5 months) have had him @ 2.5 cups am/pm and just increased it to 2.5cups am/pm which is 5 cups a day. Good food, and he's by no means chubby. I just increased him today as he's inhaling his food and scrounging for more even after he'd just eaten.


----------



## Samba

Our 4 month old, 36 lbs, gets 4-6 cups a day. I am going to Origen and it has higher calorie, so may end up needing less.


----------



## doggiedad

my boy was fed 3 cups of food a day. he did get treats through out
the day. when he was training he received treats also.

for training treats i used home made biscuits, store brand (organic),
hot dogs (cut into small peices or break off small peices and flatten them out with your fingers), chicken and beef.

you could have a value system with the food.


----------



## ToppDogg81

Thanks for all your help.

I've switching from Purina to Solid Gold Wolf Cub. 3 days in so far. Started 2/3 to 1/3 and now moving to 1/2 and 1/2.

Here are a couple of pics of her at 12 weeks, she's now 14 weeks.


----------



## MaiGrove

I feed my 13 week old, 30 Lb. female Willa, 3 and 1/2 to 4 cups per day distributed between 3 meals. The amount of kibble depends on what I am mixing in it or what her dinner will be as she is partly raw fed, so some of her meals will include or be entirely made up of raw meats, vegetables, and fruits. We use a grain free kibble.


----------



## Stonevintage

ToppDogg81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently feeding my GSD 1 1/2 cups of food 3 times a day. At 6-7am, 12pm and 5pm. Feeding her Purina Pro Plan Puppy LBF. She finishes the food fast.
> 
> Am I feeding her enough???
> 
> I've gotten different answers on feeding her, some say to let a puppy eat as much as they want, while others say to limit her food to two feedings.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, any recommendations for training treats?


Check out petfoodadvisor.com it's very user friendly. You will get many different answers to your question here. So many, that you might wish you never asked, but it's important stuff for your puppy. You will find no Purina product on petfoodadvisor that is recommended. I've never seen anyone recommend it here. 

After many hours of research, I found only 2 products that are rated "recommended" and are readily available in grocery stores. One is Iams Smart Puppy and the other is Rachel Ray Turkey and Potato. *None of the other products made by the same companies are recommended.* The Iam's Super Puppy, although "recommended" is not good for large breed puppies so I mixed it with the Purina adult 1/2 and 1/2 until recently when she turned 9 months old. Now she is on the Rachael Ray Turkey and Potato which is rated 4 star and is doing well. 

Do a little homework. The higher quality dog food is higher priced. The less expensive dog foods have been compared to feeding your puppy McDonald's everyday. The amount you feed will depend on the quality of the food you settle on.


----------

